# First Gig



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Well our band, The Spitfires , did our first gig last night. About 40 people at a barn party near Tamworth.....and they loved us. We had them dancing right off the first tune. Also we got asked to do 2 more parties (one very large in Pembroke and a cottage near Kingston) and on June 9th we play in Harrowsmith. Things are starting to roll along nicely now. It was very rewarding after 1 1/2 years of trying to get this thing going. I,ll post some pics once my brothers girlfriend sends them to me. One thing though....I,m sore as hell this morning from moving all that gear around....not 18 anymore....


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

way to go!

Nice to have the first gig under your belt.

maybe you'll have to hire some roadies!


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Excellent. I've been at that point a few times over the years. You prepare for quite a while and finally get to play out, and on it goes.
I hear ya loud and clear on the equipment load in/load out. I'm almost 10 yrs older than you and can say that the recovery time gets longer and longer. But, it's all worth it as soon as people jump up to dance.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Some Pics...









Napanees Finest









Bro









The Spitfires









Money Shot


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

A Few More...










Guitar God









Bro and Me









The Boys...









CD Cover ???  LOL!!


----------



## KTownPete (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks good. It always feels great to get the first gig under the band's belt, especially a good gig that gets you more work. Yeah, load ins and outs get tougher over the years. It will be interesting to watch if and by how much the size of the amps shrink over the next little while. Here's to a long and successful run as the Spitfires. :food-smiley-004:

Hope to catch you live sometime soon.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

congrats, must have been a blast. :wave:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Congratulations!

You're never too old to Rock and Roll.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice photos, looks like a fun gig!

The last time I had a 'first' gig with a new band was about 5 years ago playin to a bunch of yuppies at a black-tie corporate do. Stuffy crowd, and they paid no attention to the band. Would have been way more fun playing in a barn like this! 

Congrats!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

you guys look like you are having WAY too much fun.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words folks. Yep...we did have a blast. The next gig is at the Harrowsmith Music Festival, June 9th 1:00 til dusk at the S & A club on Colebrook Rd. Beer tent and BBQ....


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

That great dude! :rockon:

Looks like that Love Rock is being put to good use....


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey Tarl...
congrats on a sucessful first gig...
the pictures are a nice touch as well..
though knowing the area fairly well I'm surprized the mosquito's didnt carry away you and your equipment...lol

looking forward to the next gig report...
Auger


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

congrats on the first gig! im 40 minutes from pembroke actually, have yet to play a show there with my band  hehe. some good pics, you guys should make a scrap book.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks again (BTW we don,t play C&W, I just like cowboy hats). JSD the LR is a great player, I use the CSB more than the white because the tone has a bit less edge and a bit more sustain. We are playing at the Harrowsmith Music festival from 5 til 6 pm Saturday June 9th for anyone thats around these parts......


----------

